# What The Monopoly Properties Look Like In Real Life



## CHamilton (Sep 23, 2013)

Okay, this topic is a stretch for inclusion on AU, but hey, Monopoly has railroads, right?

What The Monopoly Properties Look Like In Real Life





> ...the properties in Monopoly were in fact named after the streets of Atlantic City. Monopoly itself has a long and complicated history, but the addition of Atlantic City-based street names can be traced to one Ruth Hoskins. Hoskins had learned a version of the game in Indianapolis, and upon moving to Atlantic City in 1929, made her own copy from scratch naming properties after streets where her friends lived.
> 
> This past weekend, I was driving through south Jersey, and decided to make a quick detour through Atlantic City to see what the Monopoly board looks like in real life. ...


----------



## Ryan (Sep 23, 2013)

This is awesome, thanks for sharing. My son will really get a kick out of it.


----------



## SarahZ (Sep 23, 2013)

I love Monopoly!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 23, 2013)

When i played as a Kid I always like the Railroads myself, especially the PRR and the Reading! Go figure! ^_^


----------



## CHamilton (Sep 23, 2013)

Of course, the Short Line was really a bus company, which certain people around here know, I'm sure


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Sep 23, 2013)

Pretty cool, and a great complement would be a similar gallery, with photos (if they exist and could be found) of the properties as they were back in the day - around the time of the game's invention.




"The Landlord's Game," Monopoly forerunner circa 1906. (landlordsgame.info image)​


----------



## CHamilton (Sep 23, 2013)

Hadn't seen that one before, Whooz. I love the "Gee Whiz R.R."! Bet it was a magnet for foamers!


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Sep 24, 2013)

I think Ryan would agree with me that the BEST place to be on the board is the B&O!!!


----------



## fairviewroad (Sep 24, 2013)

Now all we need are pictures of the Atlantic City Jail, the Atlantic City electric utility HQ's, and the

Atlantic City municipal water purification plant!


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Sep 24, 2013)

fairviewroad said:


> Now all we need are pictures of the Atlantic City Jail, the Atlantic City electric utility HQ's, and the
> 
> Atlantic City municipal water purification plant!


Touche! :lol:


----------



## SarahZ (Sep 24, 2013)

I always used to buy up the row with Baltic Ave and the light blues (Oriental, etc), become a slum lord, and threaten to turn off people's heat if they didn't pay their rent.


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Sep 24, 2013)

SarahZ said:


> I always used to buy up the row with Baltic Ave and the light blues (Oriental, etc), become a slum lord, and threaten to turn off people's heat if they didn't pay their rent.


SO... *THAT* was *YOU*!!! :angry2: :angry2: :angry2:

I nearly froze my you-know-what off back in those days!   :angry:

Why else do you think I started riding the rails? :unsure:

So I could crash in the nice warm B&O lounge car for the price of a 'saver' fare, obviously! :giggle:


----------



## SarahZ (Sep 24, 2013)

You get $200 for passing "Go". There's no excuse for not having money when you land on my properties, since they're just a space or two after "Go".


----------



## trainman74 (Sep 24, 2013)

They didn't mention the parking situation -- specifically, where you can find it free.


----------



## SarahZ (Sep 24, 2013)

trainman74 said:


> They didn't mention the parking situation -- specifically, where you can find it free.


*like*


----------



## Ryan (Sep 24, 2013)

WhoozOn1st said:


> Pretty cool, and a great complement would be a similar gallery, with photos (if they exist and could be found) of the properties as they were back in the day - around the time of the game's invention.
> 
> 
> 
> "The Landlord's Game," Monopoly forerunner circa 1906. (landlordsgame.info image)​


That is an awesome game board, thanks for sharing it.


----------



## AKA (Sep 24, 2013)

WOW, thanks for the effort. Pix were great. Something

you would never expect to see. How very nice.


----------



## JayPea (Sep 24, 2013)

Neat find! Even though it revived one of my childhood traumas  I always had the most miserable luck playing Monopoly. Invariably on the first roll of the dice I'd get a 7 and land on Chance. Every. Single. Time. Everybody else would be off and running accumulating properties and I'd always hit Chance, Just Visiting Jail, Income Tax, etc. I'd roll a 7 and land on Chance on the opening roll so often it got so I'd put my token on Chance right at the start and get it over with. Saved me having to move the token when I'd roll the inevitable 7. When it came time to trade properties everyone else would have a fistful or two of them and if I was lucky I might have a utility, a railroad or two, and maybe one or two (lowest rent) avenues. I never was always dealing from a position of weakness. Oh, the horrors I endured as a youth! :lol:


----------



## SarahZ (Sep 24, 2013)

JayPea said:


> Neat find! Even though it revived one of my childhood traumas  I always had the most miserable luck playing Monopoly. Invariably on the first roll of the dice I'd get a 7 and land on Chance. Every. Single. Time. Everybody else would be off and running accumulating properties and I'd always hit Chance, Just Visiting Jail, Income Tax, etc. I'd roll a 7 and land on Chance on the opening roll so often it got so I'd put my token on Chance right at the start and get it over with. Saved me having to move the token when I'd roll the inevitable 7. When it came time to trade properties everyone else would have a fistful or two of them and if I was lucky I might have a utility, a railroad or two, and maybe one or two (lowest rent) avenues. I never was always dealing from a position of weakness. Oh, the horrors I endured as a youth! :lol:


Remind me never to bet on Craps when you have the dice.


----------



## JayPea (Sep 24, 2013)

SarahZ said:


> JayPea said:
> 
> 
> > Neat find! Even though it revived one of my childhood traumas  I always had the most miserable luck playing Monopoly. Invariably on the first roll of the dice I'd get a 7 and land on Chance. Every. Single. Time. Everybody else would be off and running accumulating properties and I'd always hit Chance, Just Visiting Jail, Income Tax, etc. I'd roll a 7 and land on Chance on the opening roll so often it got so I'd put my token on Chance right at the start and get it over with. Saved me having to move the token when I'd roll the inevitable 7. When it came time to trade properties everyone else would have a fistful or two of them and if I was lucky I might have a utility, a railroad or two, and maybe one or two (lowest rent) avenues. I never was always dealing from a position of weakness. Oh, the horrors I endured as a youth! :lol:
> ...


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Sep 25, 2013)

SarahZ said:


> JayPea said:
> 
> 
> > Neat find! Even though it revived one of my childhood traumas  I always had the most miserable luck playing Monopoly. Invariably on the first roll of the dice I'd get a 7 and land on Chance. Every. Single. Time. Everybody else would be off and running accumulating properties and I'd always hit Chance, Just Visiting Jail, Income Tax, etc. I'd roll a 7 and land on Chance on the opening roll so often it got so I'd put my token on Chance right at the start and get it over with. Saved me having to move the token when I'd roll the inevitable 7. When it came time to trade properties everyone else would have a fistful or two of them and if I was lucky I might have a utility, a railroad or two, and maybe one or two (lowest rent) avenues. I never was always dealing from a position of weakness. Oh, the horrors I endured as a youth! :lol:
> ...


As I was reading JayPea's post, that was my EXACT thought too! :hi: :giggle: :giggle:


----------



## CHamilton (Sep 25, 2013)

The Monopoly board (and other chalk critters) adorn the streets of Atlantic City.

Chalk artists create 3D illusions on the the streets of Atlantic City





> On Indiana Avenue, near Bally's Casino in Atlantic City, a giant centipede crawled out of a yawning black hole in the pavement where a sewer cover had been dislodged. But instead of running away, a crowd of families were getting out their cameras.
> 
> That's because the leggy giant was a magical mix of tempura paint and sidewalk chalk from Ukrainian artist Alex Voiskam, one of fourteen artists who came from around the world last week for the DO AC 3D Chalk Art Festival. With subjects ranging from a giant Monopoly board and seascapes to bugs, dinosaurs and astronauts, the free festival drew 3D thrill-seekers to Indiana Avenue from September 17-22nd.
> 
> ...


----------



## SarahZ (Sep 25, 2013)

I love 3D chalk drawings! I've always wanted to see some in person. Thanks for posting that.


----------



## Ryan (Sep 25, 2013)

Those are awesome!


----------

